# Wheel Press Questions Inside: Take A Looky Please :)



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I have an older model BSRT i'm guessing. No replacement anvils in different sizes. So do I need to buy a new one or can I get me some Anvils and modify mine? I been working on getting all my wheels true and spinning right. :freak:

Here is my press. I have had a lot of success  ( some failure  ) using it but i'm just wanting to make sure I get everyone straight and true. I been using a ton of double flange type rims and if you get em just a little off, they're junk. Plus they cost money. I hate that lol 

Anyone else have this one??


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Yes, if you have the equipment to modify your press. You could purchase and use JW's press sleeves. He has a ton of sizes to fit most all the wheels made. 
If not, purchase one that will work with the type of wheels you use, The sleeve needs to be the correct size in order to hold the wheel straight., while pressing the axle into the wheel.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

88T-BIRD said:


> Yes, if you have the equipment to modify your press. You could purchase and use JW's press sleeves. He has a ton of sizes to fit most all the wheels made.
> If not, purchase one that will work with the type of wheels you use, The sleeve needs to be the correct size in order to hold the wheel straight., while pressing the axle into the wheel.


Ok do you have a linky for me??

What do the new presses cost opposed to buying seperate anvils? I assume the new presses come with a set of anvils?

Thanks


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

http://jwhospeedparts.com/

The cost depends on what sleeves you will need, you only need to purchase what you plan on using.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

When using a wheel press like that as you start to press on the rims,
rotate the axle and rims alternating 180 degrees and 90 degrees in the press.
Then the rims will go on straight.

It also helps to put a small bevel on the inside of the hole of the rim with a hobby knife to help get it started.

But using a nice RTHO wheel press with the proper size mandril is the way to go.








Because the mandril supports the rims on the center flange of the rim next to the hole when pressing it on.
That’s important on some silicone coated sponge tires because the center flange is kinda thin,
and can be distorted easily when pressing them on with a press using the outside of the edge of the rim.

* Rotating the axle and rim 180 and 90 even in a good press still applies.

__________________


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

The problem with that press is it only holds the wheel on the anvil. When pressing on the second wheel the screw can be off if the axle doesn't go threw the wheel. The JW's press have sleeves that go into the wheel on both the anvil and screw. There is also a ton of custom sleeves for the JW's press that helps press on all kinds of double flange wheels even the hard to press on Aluminum ones.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

TOOLS TOOLS TOOLS
can you ever have enough?

Scale Auto HT379 - Two Stage Wheel/Gear Puller

http://www.scaleengineering.com/Product Pages/TirePress2.htm


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*The version you have is a Lucky Bob's type . Use the JW's sleeve set as mentioned for the fix . Depending on rims you wish to press you can get individule stuff OR get the whole PKG enchilda. Another option BTW on some presses ( if your cheap ) is to make sleeves from brass tube found at local hobby stores . Slide over anvil to be sure of fit and also insert in rim for fit and if it is a go ... cut to length needed and voila ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, your press doesn't appear to be BSRT, I agree w/Bearsox as it looks
like Lucky Bob's. JW's & Scale Engineering each make very good tools. 
Another way to to ease axle installation would be to round off the outer 
edge of axle ends prior to pushing into dbl. flange rim.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

even with proper press, you can run afoul!

what I tend to do is bevel the ends of all my axles.
this way the sharp ends will not cut into the plastic and run askew!

I have no problems after i do this with any well press!
I do for inlines and t-jets


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Read this...then do this*



slotking said:


> even with proper press, you can run afoul!
> 
> what I tend to do is bevel the ends of all my axles.
> this way the sharp ends will not cut into the plastic and run askew!
> ...


Works EVERY time!

Not only does it keep you from veering off course, it also keeps you from gouging out the hub material you need to grip the axle.


----------



## 88T-BIRD (Jan 14, 2000)

Rounding your axles and beveling the inside of the wheel will help if the wheel is drilled the correct size for the axle. If you try to press a .065 axle into a wheel drilled for a .0595 wheel you are still going to have problems. The axle will still remove a small amount of plastic from the axle hole. This is why I manufactured two different wheels, ones for .0595 and ones for .0625.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Joe
Bearsox is right. That is a Lucky Bobs press. I have the same one. He also makes a puller 

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/LB2001.jpg

The shaft for his puller will interchange with the press. That way when you get the first wheel on straight you can swap shafts so that when you put the second one on you use the pin to push on the axle instead of the already installed wheel. I've been using this pair for over a year and with that and SlotKing's tip on beveling the axle I haven't messed one up in a long time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what beast said about swapping the parts. I have been searching for a way to say it because I do that too. thanx beast.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Rounding your axles and beveling the inside of the wheel will help if the wheel is drilled the correct size for the axle. If you try to press a .065 axle into a wheel drilled for a .0595 wheel you are still going to have problems


yeah
I hope they are trying the right axle with the right hub
otherwise we can have some split city hubs


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I just bought the JW press. He will custom make any size anvils you want for about the same price of his listed anvils too.


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't read all replies, but one tip is to have a smaller diameter axle (like .059")
to slide in through the anvil, and INTO the wheel you are trying to press on.

It will hold it centered, and you press away....who cares about the anvil! 

This works for most all brands that I have tried.

Heck, it can be an el-cheap-O piece of brass rod as long as it is the right size.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Good tip Bubba:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you mean a couple decades ago when i got Bob Lincoln to make me 0.500 drag slicks and i was hammering them on with a brass tack hammer there was a real reason the .059 wheel holes were splitting about half the time on the AFX axles?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I use a wheel press of my own design, pretty much like RTHO's press.

I have one anvil, that's it. it's smallish (.135 or so) but it has a hole all the way thru it. I have a .059 dia axle, dressed down and polished one the end. This goes thru the anvil from the back. Then the new wheel is fitted on the guide axle and the new axle is pressed thru. 

All is aligned and true with this method.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

beast1624 said:


> Joe
> Bearsox is right. That is a Lucky Bobs press. I have the same one. He also makes a puller
> 
> http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/LB2001.jpg
> ...


 
Word.


----------

